# All Mountain/Enduro Tour Eifel



## Paiza (17. Februar 2017)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr wieder ein Wochenende plan, wo wir mit mehreren Biker am start sind!
Meine Idee war dieses Jahr die Eifel um den Nürburgring. Sollte es eine bessere Location geben, bin ich für alles offen

Es wird zwei Teams geben, dass eine wird ein Camping Team sein und das andere Team sind die Biker.
Optimal wäre, wenn man von einem Standpunkt aus die Touren starten könnte, also stern förmig.

Ich bitte euch um etwas hilfe, Bike Navi ist am Start. 
Haut mal ein paar schöne Locations raus. 
Tages Touren können um die 50km mit 1200-1300hm sein.


----------



## Malli88 (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo Paiza, 

das hört sich ja ganz witzig an was du da planst. Je nach dem an welchem Wochenende das ganze startet wäre ich dabei wenn ihr noch einen Platz habt. Komme aus Mülheim-Kärlich deshalb ist der Nürburgring garnicht so weit weg von mir. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (17. Februar 2017)

Es wird eine Firmenveranstalltung, sorry


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2017)

Also eine Tour geht direkt am Ring vorbei, bin ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gefahren.
Track müsste ich noch haben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2017)

Die Runde um den Ring ist je nach Ausbaustufe ganz nett, wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails sind da aber nicht dabei. An der Fuchsröhre gibts was nettes und oben von der Hohen Acht zum Brünnchen runter, ist aber wie gesagt eher einfach.Vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht jenachdem wer mit fährt. Fahr die Runde aber auch hin und wieder mal ganz gerneweilmann immer wieder auf die Strecke einsehen kann und den Touris beim Reifenvernichten zugucken kann.


Es gibt auch noch die Touren & Tracks von der Radarena selber: http://www.radarena.de/radarena-am-ring/mtb-arena
Könntest auch mal Rudi von Volle Kanne Adenau anschreiben, die kennen um den Rind eigentlich jeden Stein
Oder kommerziell bitet in der Gegen mtb x pert was an, soweit ich weiss auch speziell für Firmenevents. 





Hier noch Links zur Runde um die Nordschleife:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...tb-tour-rund-um-den-nuerburgring.829916.2.htm
http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/d...l-an-der-nuerburgring-nordschleife/a8603.html
Als "Supertrail" find ich das aber ein klein wenig "überbewertet" 

Hoffe Dir ein wenig behilflich gewesen zu sein


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Februar 2017)

Für eine schöne anspruchsvolle Endurotour in der Ecke, also Track wäre ich auch dankbar


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2017)

Enduro und Nürburgring/Umgebung klänge interessant, ist mir aber noch nicht unter die Stollen gekommen. Falls es so etwas anspruchsvolleres technisch, steil oder (besser noch) beides gibt, wäre das schon schön.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2017)

Gibts da leider nicht. Etwas "anspruchsvoller" wird es erst abder Ahr bei Schuld das ist vomRing aber paar km weg. 
Wobei ... ehem. Steilstrecke hat auch immerhin 30% ... is nur leider 20m breit und betoniert


----------



## Paiza (23. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Mühe
Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden in die Pfalz zu fahren!
Trotzdem werde ich mal in der Eifel vorbei schauen


----------



## filiale (27. August 2017)

Ich würde gerne wissen in welche Richtung man die Nordschleife befährt, bei gpsies findet man beides (mit und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn). Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne wäre es wegen der Trails wichtig zu wissen. Danke.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (27. August 2017)

Bin die Strecke mal vor Jahren gefahren. Im Uhrzeigersinn.  Andersrum denke ich fährt man die schönsten Abschnitte bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2017)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke mal vor Jahren gefahren. Im Uhrzeigersinn.  Andererseits denke ich fährt man die schönsten Abschnittes bergauf.



Genau


----------



## filiale (2. September 2017)

im Uhrzeigersinn, also mit den Autos, war optimal. Allerdings bin ich am Adenauer Forst den Schotterweg hoch zur hohen Acht und dann den Trail wieder entgegegen der Autos runter.
Danke.


----------

